# Now you did it..



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

...you motivated me. I, also, was feeling overwhelmed with everything...housework, garden, sewing, out of the house job, life in general. So, of course, I did nothing. I have my lists made and am tackling those jobs one by one. Amazing how getting even just ONE job done makes the rest seem doable. The kids are being great and really helping out and it will soon be a pleasure to sit in any room and just enjoy. I still have a long long road to go, but things are starting to fall into place. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Baby steps!! Keep going........it will feel great!!

For the first time in so long I am actually beginning to feel organized and yell less at the family too!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Everybody needs a little support and inspiration once in a while. Congrats on your success and keep the resolve!


----------

